# The right generator for my rv



## Guy48065 (4 mo ago)

I have a 2010 30 ft. Catalina coachmanTT has 1 AC unit and I'm looking at a champion 4000 watt RV readyDH series open frame inverter with quiet technology. This is our first RV and I have a lot to learn. This seems to be plenty sufficient power supply and has a 4 star rating as generators go but need any input as to why I shouldn't purchase this, or why I should.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, buy it.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ray @raynipper seems convinced you should buy, but I'm not so sure.
However the "champion 4000 watt RV readyDH series open frame inverter with quiet technology" does get a good write up.
Do you know anyone who actually has one ?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Though my RVing experience falls well short of Ray's at just 11 years I do agree with him that the Champion sounds to be a good generator. I like the idea of quiet technology though doubt that any generator can be truly quiet. 

Still if the price is right I'd go for it.

One thing. Do make sure you run it every month or so for at least half an hour under load. If not it may go faulty, as my last one did. I didn't run it often enough and didn't know it had to be under load. Wonderful how these technical tips so often only come to light when we're under interrogation as to why it failed. The same bloke who gave me that tip had been doing repairs and maintenance on my van for years without bothering to mention it.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Especially if using the newer E10 fuel.
It doesn't do well over time.
If you don't use the genny for a few weeks you shoukd drain it down and drain the water he carb.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every two stroke item we have I always empty and then run dry of fuel. So often you see people trying to start strimmer's, chainsaws, mowers after they have been stuffed away in the shed since last year.

When we go away for 3 months and leave a car at home on 'charge', I make a point of topping off the diesel tank to prevent condensation forming.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The old Onans that used to be fitted in the cheaper end RVs were more like cement mixers, solid but very noisy. Little went wrong with them apart from plugs, points and load sensors but most were so inaccessible unless you removed them from their cubby hole. The later water cooled front slide outs were so much better and quieter.

And as you say Alan they all need a run now and again like air con compressors. 

Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

The problem with running dry is you don't get all the fuel unless you strip and dry. Also some plastic and rubber components are designed to live in fuel not air. 
Also steel tanks left empty can get condensation and then rust. 
So one option is to add a fuel stabiliser.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I meant the little 50cc things Pat usually with very small plastic tanks.

Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes my bmw motor bike has a plastic tank and fuel injection so sits happily for months and fires up first time.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Every two stroke item we have I always empty and then run dry of fuel. So often you see people trying to start strimmer's, chainsaws, mowers after they have been stuffed away in the shed since last year.
> 
> When we go away for 3 months and leave a car at home on 'charge', I make a point of topping off the diesel tank to prevent condensation forming.
> 
> Ray.



I have a 2 stroke strimmer which I bought from Argos over 20 years ago now and have never drained down nor measured the exact mix of fuel/oil (I just fill it up and blob some 2 stroke in there). It gets left alone in the garage from autumn to spring. It has a strange start up routine but has never missed a beat nor failed to start in all these years! 

I often think of buying a new one but it keeps on going!


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the 2 stroke oil has addatives that help stabilise the fuel. They tend to be used in that way. I've used a few 2 stroke strimmer and they can be "fun" to first start up.
But my 2 stroke mopeds used to be fun on a cold morning.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally I found that after a few months the petrol element evaporated and left the oil residue. On trying to pull start the oil coated the plug and no amount of petrol would 'fire' up. So it always necessitated cleaning the plug and putting a fresh mix in the tank.

Ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes that's the issue. The more volutile components evaporate first also the ethonol absorbs water which further breaks down the mixture.


----------



## Wrkm45 (4 mo ago)

Although i'm a Champion 76533 lover here but also prefer the Honda EU2200IC, because of it's relatively lightweight 1800W generator with an efficient fuel usage and an eco mode. I've used these several times. These are dual fuel generator, either gasoline or propane and is a great advantage since propane is a very stable fuel.


----------

